# Smartphone-Beratung - Iphone 5s ?



## Bash0r (14. März 2014)

Hallo 

nachdem mein Galaxy S (1!!!) doch langsam den Geist aufgibt suche ich ein neues Smartphone.

Was mir wichtig ist:

-vergleichsweise gute Kamera für Schnapschüsse (auch im Urlaub)
-kein hakeliges OS
-kein geruckel
-keine ständigen Verbindungsabbrüche oder Abstürzen/hängenbleiben des Handys

Da ich mit Samsung gerade im Bezug auf Stabilität NICHT zufrieden war, habe ich überlegt mir für 580€ das Iphone 5S zu holen.

Ich brauche keine großartigen Dillerein am Handy. Eine gute Telefon-Qualität, gute Haptik, gute Kamera, stabiles und schnelles OS sind mir am wichtigsten. 

Denkt ihr ich wäre mir dem Iphone glücklich? Denn das einzige was mich am Iphone wirklich stört sind Dinge wie:
-iTunes
-Apple-Store
-Apple als Unternehmen zu unterstützen

Brauch ich bei Apple wirklich für alle Kleinigkeiten teure Apps?
Meine Musikbibliothek als Klingelton nutzen? Gute Radios? Guter Musikplayer? PDF-Reader?

 Ich bin einfach zu verwirrt vom aktuellen Smartphone-Markt.
Auch angeschaut habe ich mir Samsung Galaxy S4 / S4 Mini sowie das S5 und das HTC One.

Was meint ihr?

Grüße


----------



## ile (14. März 2014)

HTC One, geiles Teil!


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2014)

Kann dir nichts zu Apple sagen. Mein einziges Apple-Produkt war einer der ersten iPods. 
Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dein altes Handy ist kein jünger Hüpfer mehr. Da läuft halt nicht alles flüssig. Ich habe mir Ende letzten Jahres das Google Nexus 5 geholt und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Keine Abstürze, der Preis ist gut, keine unnötigen Apps da "blankes" Android und immer aktuell, die Kamera macht gute Bilder.

Also von mir der Tipp zum Nexus 5


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S4. Gute Kamera.Kartenslot fallst benötigt wird.
Das HTC One ist auch ein sehr gutes Handy. Welches Budget steht den zur verfügung @TE.


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2014)

Würde mich nun mal an max. 600€ orientieren 



> habe ich überlegt mir für 580€ das Iphone 5S zu holen.


----------



## Bash0r (14. März 2014)

Wow danke für die schnellen und vielen Antworten 
Budget ist prinzipiell nicht wichtig. 600-700€ sollten ja ausreichen.

Was mich am iphone auch reizt ist der doch deutlich höhere Wiederverkaufswert .

Ich bin zwar (Wirtschafts)Informatiker von Beruf und auch als Hobby. Aber ich habe KEINE Lust mehr mich auch noch mit Problemen im Bereich Smartphone auseinander setzen zu müssen. Viele Verwandte und Bekannte haben Samsung Phones. Und jeden Monat kommen sie "Schau mal hier...es funktioniert XY nicht mehr" ....
Bei der Apple Fraktion kam das nie vor. Woran liegt das?

Haptik/Geschwindigkeit/Nutzerfreundlichkeit/Cam sind mir wichtig.

Kartenslot ist nich zwingend notwendig. Da ich aufm Handy ausschließlich bisschen Musik und Bilder habe. Videos werde ich wohl nie über Handy schauen  . Von daher sollten 16GB eines Iphone reichen. Oder 32GB des HTC locker.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2014)

Bash0r schrieb:


> Viele Verwandte und Bekannte haben Samsung Phones. Und jeden Monat kommen sie "Schau mal hier...es funktioniert XY nicht mehr" ....



Bedienfehler? Ich kenne viele die Samsung Phones haben und bei den gab es keine probleme.


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2014)

Im Prinzip würde ich dann an deiner Stelle schon ein iPhone testen. War auch kurz am überlegen, habe mich dann aber doch wegen der Android-Version für das Nexus 5 entschieden. Ich bin was die verschiedenen Betriebssysteme angeht auch recht offen. 
Apple sollte dann aber ganz passend für dich sein. Vorrausgesetzt du kannst dich an das iOS gewöhnen. Haptik stimmt. Es läuft stabil. Ist fast sicherer das Geld dafür auszugeben als es in Gold anzulegen 
Darfst nur nicht vergessen, bei iOS bist du etwas eingeschränkter in Bezug auf deine individuellen Einstellungen.

Ps. Wenn du das Geld "über" hast, probier ein iPhone. Zur Not verkaufst es wieder. Mir persönlich gefallen sie ja auch, nur bin ich irgendwie nicht bereit so viel für ein Telefon zu zahlen


----------



## Bash0r (14. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> [...]
> Darfst nur nicht vergessen, bei iOS bist du etwas eingeschränkter in Bezug auf deine individuellen Einstellungen.
> 
> Ps. Wenn du das Geld "über" hast, probier ein iPhone. Zur Not verkaufst es wieder. Mir persönlich gefallen sie ja auch, nur bin ich irgendwie nicht bereit so viel für ein Telefon zu zahlen


 
Genau dieser Punkt interessieren mich. Welche Einschränkungen muss ich den in meinen individuellen Einstellungen in Kauf nehmen? Will nicht erst den großen Schock erleben nachdem ich 580€ ausgegeben habe 





> Bedienfehler? Ich kenne viele die Samsung Phones haben und bei den gab es keine probleme.



Auch. Selbstverständlich. Aber leider nicht nur das. Telefonate brechen ab. Netz geht verloren und kommt erst nach Neustart wieder (Gerät dann ausgetauscht und mit dem Ersatzgerät funktionierte es. Lag also NICHT am MNO/Provider) und andere Probleme.


----------



## Tierce (14. März 2014)

Ich denke mit einem iPhone wirst du glücklich. Zu der Frage mit den Einschränkungen. MuikPlayer gibt es ja, was genau stört dich denn an iTunes? Klingeltöne kannst du mit Musik koppeln, und ich hatte bis jetzt auch noch keine PDF die nicht geöffnet werden konnte.


----------



## NicoGermanman (14. März 2014)

Also ich hatte bisher 3 iPhones und 2 Samsung und muss auch sagen das mir Samsung nicht gefällt (jedem das seine, also bitte keine Blöden Kommentare ).
Von den von dir genannten Einschränkungen, kann ich nicht reden, bekommt man alles Kostenlos hin (auch ohne Jailbreak) (Und Radio aber das brauch ich überhaupt nicht).
In sachen Stabilität ist iOS einfach besser als Android (liegt auch daran das es ausschließlich für Apple Produkte ist).
Die Kamera find ich Persönlich sehr gut (für eine Smartphone Kamera).
iTunes finde ich Persönlich nicht schlimm und den Apple Store finde ich auch besser, da dort mehr die Apps Kontrolliert werden.

Achja und ich habe ein iPhone 5.

edit. wenn du noch mehr aus deinem iPhone herausholen willst, rate ich dir zu einem Jailbreak.


----------



## alfalfa (14. März 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy S4. Gute Kamera.Kartenslot fallst benötigt wird.



Das S4 ist bekannt für seine Schwäche, was den Empfang angeht.
Und aus eigener Erfahrung rate ich von dem Teil auch ab, weil es ziemlich kratzanfällig ist, was die billig wirkende Abdeckung an der Rückseite angeht und auch den Chromrand an den Seiten. Und bei manchen bläht sich gern mal der Akku auf und verabschiedet sich dann.
Außerdem ist das Teil ganz schön klobig...

Ein iPhone 5S macht sowohl optisch als auch haptisch einiges mehr her und ist kompakter gebaut.
In Sachen HTC One stimme ich zu - gutes Teil.


----------



## Bash0r (14. März 2014)

Tierce schrieb:


> Ich denke mit einem iPhone wirst du glücklich. Zu der Frage mit den Einschränkungen wäre es gut zu wissen was du meinst. Das kann ja von hintergrundbild bis Custom Rom alles sein.


 
Ja natürlich. Hintergrundbilder. Individuelle Klingeltöne für unterschiedliche Kontakte. Custom-ROMS sind nicht notwendig solang das OS flink und stabil arbeitet (was bei meinem Samsung nach 1,5 Jahren schon nicht mehr der Fall war)

Zwischenfrage: Kann man beim iPhone mit der Lauter/Leiser-Taste die Kamera auslösen?

Edit: Jailbreak... verliert man da nicht die Garantie? Und wozu benötige ich das? (vielleicht 1-2 sinnvolle Beispiele?)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2014)

alfalfa schrieb:


> Das S4 ist bekannt für seine Schwäche, was den Empfang angeht.
> Und aus eigener Erfahrung rate ich von dem Teil auch ab, weil es ziemlich kratzanfällig ist, was die billig wirkende Abdeckung an der Rückseite angeht und auch den Chromrand an den Seiten. Und bei manchen bläht sich gern mal der Akku auf und verabschiedet sich dann.
> Außerdem ist das Teil ganz schön klobig...


 
Das es dir nicht gefällt ist ok, aber das Produkt so schlecht zu reden gehört nicht hierher 
Die von dir genannten Bugs, sind mir nicht bekannt und habe es auch nicht von anderen S4 Besitzern gehört.
Was den Empfang angeht auch nicht,wohnst wohl auf dem Lande.


----------



## B4C4RD! (14. März 2014)

Iphone.

Ich war auch Jahrelanger Androide & hab Mich ueber staendige abstuerze/haenger meiner Handy's beklagt. 

Sony-Ericsson Arc s
Xperia s
Xperia z 2x

& jetz Iphone 5. Es laeuft stabil, schnell & Ich hatte bisher keinerlei probleme mit dem iOs. Klar isses bisschen "Doof" dass man  sich sein iOs nicht so Individuell einrichten kann wie man 's bei Android gewohnt ist, aber z.B. für die eigenen Klingeltoene gibts App 's & das sogar Gratis!! im App-Store. Bei Android hat Mich ebenfalls gestoert dass, nicht jeder Hersteller direkt 'n Update rausbringen konnte, ohne irgendwelche "Probleme" bzw. dass nicht alle Hersteller zeitgleich was rausgebracht haben. HTC updatet z.B. ihre Smartphone palette und Sony erst gefühlte 30249803 Jahre spaeter. 


Im endeffekt muss jeder für sich selber wissen, wieviel Er fuer 'n Smartphone ausgeben will/kann/möchte/darf.


Was den Jailbreak angeht scheiden sich auch die Geister 

Die einen sagen ist Gude, die anderen Meckern rum dasses unnoetig ist.
Er's eigentlich "nur" dafür da soweit Ich es in Erinnerung habe, dass man durch Ihn app's gratis bekommt, die man sonst so Bezahlen muss & noch einigen anderen Bloedsinn. Mein jetztiges hatte auch fuer kurze Zeit einen wollt man gucken wie sich das Ding so Verhaelt, hab aber nach 3Tagen gemerkt, dasses zumindest bei Mir 'n ziemlicher Akku-Killer ist


----------



## NicoGermanman (14. März 2014)

Bash0r schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Hintergrundbilder. Individuelle Klingeltöne für unterschiedliche Kontakte. Custom-ROMS sind nicht notwendig solang das OS flink und stabil arbeitet (was bei meinem Samsung nach 1,5 Jahren schon nicht mehr der Fall war)
> 
> Zwischenfrage: Kann man beim iPhone mit der Lauter/Leiser-Taste die Kamera auslösen?
> 
> Edit: Jailbreak... verliert man da nicht die Garantie? Und wozu benötige ich das? (vielleicht 1-2 sinnvolle Beispiele?)


 
Frage zur Kamera. Ja.
Jailbreak. Also ich hatte noch nie problem mit der Garantie, trotz Jailbreak (entweder habe ich wiederhergestellt, bedeutet komplett ohne die Sicherung aufzuspielen oder wenn der Speicher kaputt ist kann Apple eh nichts herausfinden ;D).
Ok ich gebe dir mal ein paar beispiele für den Jailbreak, musst dann nur nach diesen Tweaks und Apps Googlen.
AirBlue Sharing, IntelliScreenX, Winterboard, CCControls, f.lux, Lockdown Pro (bräuchte man, wenn man eine Freundin hat oder Neugierige Freunde ), biteSMS, CleverPin, Display Recorder usw.

edit. Wie @B4C4RD! schrieb, kann man auch Apps Illegal herunterladen, aber dafür wurde der Jailbreak nie gemacht und wer sich ein 700€ Teures Smartphone Leisten kann, der kann auch die 0,99€ für eine App Bezahlen. 
Sagen wir mal so, man sollte sich mit einem Jailbreak auseinander setzen, denn sonst ist es kein wunder das der Akku schnell Schlapp macht oder das System Instabil wird, kahm bei mir aber noch nie so extrem vor (System war bis jetzt trotz Jailbreak immer Stabil nur da der Akku etwas schneller leer wird, das ist klar aber vielliecht gefühlte 10%, wenn man es nicht Unnötig voll Ballert mit irgendwelchen Scrott.


----------



## McMMgs3 (14. März 2014)

Ich würde erstmal HTC abwarten am 25.03. 

Also ich persönlich würde mir nicht mehr das HTC One holen, wenn jetzt eh ein neues vorgestellt wird..


----------



## Bash0r (14. März 2014)

Ja das warte ich sowieso ab. Dauert ja nicht mehr lange. Und im Zweifel wird das iPhone bis dahin noch ein wenig günstiger


----------



## Tierce (14. März 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> edit. Wie @B4C4RD! schrieb, kann man auch Apps Illegal herunterladen, aber dafür wurde der Jailbreak nie gemacht und wer sich ein 700€ Teures Smartphone Leisten kann, der kann auch die 0,99€ für eine App Bezahlen.


 
Sag das nicht. Das ist die gleiche Argumentation dass man sich bei einer GTX780 und aufwärts doch auch ein bq E9 leisten kann. Trotzdem wird dort am meisten gespart.


----------



## Bash0r (14. März 2014)

Ist ja auch etwas völlig anderes. Wieso sollte ich für eine APP Geld bezahlen die es in gleichwertiger Qualität auf anderen OS kostenlos gibt. Da spielt der preis des Handys keine Rolle IMO. Wer sich ein Porsche kauft sollte wohl auch 3€/Liter Benzin zahlen?


----------



## Tierce (14. März 2014)

Ja mit dem Unterschied, dass es das Benzin für alle zum gleichen Preis gibt. Bei den Apps sieht es anders aus.

Da hast du meinen schlechten Vergleich wohl auch nur suboptimal gekontert.


----------



## 0815 (15. März 2014)

Ich klink mich mal mit ein 

Benutze ebenfalls Apple ( iPad, iPhone ) und bin eigentlich auch immer zufrieden damit gewesen. 

Möchte mal das normale 5er in den Raum werfen, da das eigentlich auch alle Ansprüche des TS erfüllt. 
Pro für 5
- ebenfalls stabiles os
- sieht m.m.n komplett schwarz besser und schlanker aus
- klassischer homebutton
- relativ günstig

Contra 5s
- relativ teuer für ein "Remake"
- lese oft über verarbeitungsfehler, auch bei mir hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich das Display am oberen Bildschirmrand lockert
- homebutton ist Mega nervig und der schlechteste aller iphones überhaupt. ( klack-Gerausche bei Betätigung ) 

Ich denke, wenn ich nochmal vor der Wahl stehen würde, dann ein normales 5er und abwarten was sich bis am Ende des Jahres getan hat bei beispielsweise iPhone 6 oder andern Herstellern. 
Galaxy S5 oder das neue Htc Reizen mich für den Preis einfach auch nicht.


----------



## 0815 (15. März 2014)

0815 schrieb:


> Ich klink mich mal mit ein   Benutze ebenfalls Apple ( iPad, iPhone ) und bin eigentlich auch immer zufrieden damit gewesen.  Möchte mal das normale 5er in den Raum werfen, da das eigentlich auch alle Ansprüche des TS erfüllt. Pro für 5 - ebenfalls stabiles os - sieht m.m.n komplett schwarz besser und schlanker aus - klassischer homebutton - relativ günstig  Contra 5s - relativ teuer für ein "Remake" - lese oft über verarbeitungsfehler, auch bei mir hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich das Display am oberen Bildschirmrand lockert - homebutton ist Mega nervig und der schlechteste aller iphones überhaupt. ( klack-Gerausche bei Betätigung )  Ich denke, wenn ich nochmal vor der Wahl stehen würde, dann ein normales 5er und abwarten was sich bis am Ende des Jahres getan hat bei beispielsweise iPhone 6 oder andern Herstellern. Galaxy S5 oder das neue Htc Reizen mich für den Preis einfach auch nicht.



edit. Möchte aber auch noch hinzufügen, dass das iPhone erst mit jailbreak richtig Spaß macht. Ansonsten wird man bei persönlichen Vorlieben oft von Apple ausgebremst


----------



## iceman-joker (15. März 2014)

Von Samsung kann ich dir nur abraten. Die bekommen es einfach nicht auf die Kette, ihre TouchWiz Oberfläche ruckel frei zu gestalten. Hab das Galaxy Note, das Galaxy S4 und das Lg G2 gehabt, bevor ich mir das 5s gekauft habe. Neu , in Schwarz, 16 Gb, für 550€. 
Es ist mittlerweile bei iTunes so geworden , das du es eigentlich nicht mehr brauchst . Die Updates kommen over the air, höchstens beim MP3 rüberziehen, musst du iTunes starten. Ist aber genauso geworden, wie bei Android. MP3 in das iTunes Fenster reinziehen, und schon sind die MP3 Dateien , ohne synchronisieren auf dem Handy. Die Apps sind alle viel besser ans iPhone angepasst, als die gleichen Apps für Android. Sie laufen einfach geiler , und ruckel frei, weil sie nicht an so viele verschiedene Android Versionen und Handys angepasst werden müssen. Das wirst du schnell merken. Und das iPhone sieht einfach ungeschlagen geil aus und fühlt sich auch so an. Vom hohen Wiederverkaufswert ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## B4C4RD! (15. März 2014)

0815 schrieb:


> - relativ günstig
> 
> Contra 5s
> - relativ teuer für ein "Remake"
> ...


----------



## iceman-joker (15. März 2014)

Das Klack Geräusch, ist weder störend, noch unangenehm, sondern so gewollt, das es halt ein Druckknopf ist, fertig aus. Der Sensor funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Metalic (15. März 2014)

iceman-joker schrieb:


> Das Klack Geräusch, ist weder störend, noch unangenehm, sondern so gewollt, das es halt ein Druckknopf ist, fertig aus. Der Sensor funktioniert einwandfrei.


 
Damit wäre das ja geklärt. Wenn man mit einer einfachen Aussage doch alle Probleme lösen könnte!


----------



## Bash0r (17. März 2014)

Ich denke ich werde mir nun heute Abend das iPhone 5S bestellen und Apple damit einen Versuch geben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2014)

Bash0r schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mir nun heute Abend das iPhone 5S bestellen und Apple damit einen Versuch geben.



Und hast du es jetzt bestellt.


----------



## kegg (19. März 2014)

Gut gemacht @TE 

Das Klackgeräusch fehlt mir bei meinem 4S allerdings. So wie ich es bis jetzt irgendwie erlebt habe, hat das 4S mit 16GB einen anderen Home-Button als das mit 32GB. Bei dem meiner Schwester(16GB) existiert das Geräusch nämlich eher als bei meinem(32GB) 

Allerdings hat das "Geräusch" bzw. generell die Haptik vom 16GBer einen Vorteil, du hast einen richtig Druckpunkt, bei meinem ist es so seltsam schwammig find ich immer


----------



## Bash0r (21. März 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Und hast du es jetzt bestellt.


 
Ja habe es bestellt.
Sollte im Laufe der nächsten Woche ankommen.

Bin aufjeden fall sehr gespannt. Eine gewisse Zeit für die Umgewöhnung muss ich jedoch einrechnen 

Aber interessant wie mich meine Kumpels damit aufziehen so ein "Müll" gekauft zu haben. "Apple ist doch Schrott"
Da wir eigtl alle Informatiker sind, dachte ich gerade diese hätten ein bisschen mehr Fakten gegen das iPhone zu liefern und nicht dumpfe Anti-Apple-Parolen zu brüllen


----------



## Nyuki (21. März 2014)

IPhone / Apple ist Image wie auch eine reine Geldmascherie.

Samsung + HTC und co. ist Technik und Freiheit !!!


----------



## Bash0r (21. März 2014)

Nyuki schrieb:


> IPhone / Apple ist Image wie auch eine reine Geldmascherie.
> 
> Samsung + HTC und co. ist Technik und Freiheit !!!


 
Da leider aussagekräftige Begründungen fehlen, kann ich deinen Standpunkt nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich bin selber ein langjähriger Samsung Nutzer und war anfangs auch zufrieden.
Nur ist bei Samsung und HTC auch nicht alles das gelbe vom Ei  

Ich denke du spielst hier eher auf die Betriebssysteme an? iOS vs. Android ?
In der Hinsicht lasse ich mich überraschen. Entweder mir gefällt was ich bald habe. Oder es wird anschließend ein anderes Smartphone bestellt. So einfach ist es 


PS: Wenn ich das Geld für ein Samsung Galaxy S5 oder das neue HTC One habe ...dann habe ich auch das Geld für ein Iphone 5s. Der "Apple ist so viel teurer"-Spruch zieht bei ihren Phones imo nicht mehr wirklich. Da HTC und Samsung so dermaßen die Preise angezogen haben.

Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich auch Porsche anstatt Audi fahren. Jedem das seine


----------

